# Roan or Sabino?



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would guess more of an appy than a quarter horse. or a paint/pinto . not sure of the sabino vs roan .


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Not roan... yes you spotted the sabino but it's not the "roaning" that tells me sabino, it's the blaze and the stockings. Jaggedy stockings are very much a sabino trait [I have two horses with jaggedy stockings, one has a belly splash as well and has to be sabino only, the other shows a few traits that might indicate possible frame], as is symmetrical centralized face white.

The "roaning" is actually rabicano. If you look at the one photo that's a decent shot of his tail, you can see he has quite a lot of white hairs in his tail too? That's a "****" or "skunk" tail, a rabicano trait, as is the "roaning" which is restricted to his flanks and barrel. If he has a few random white hairs elsewhere that might be something to do with the sabino, or it might just be "red horse flecking" - which many many chestnuts have.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Could be sabino based on the white markings, but like blue eyed pony said, the roaning is caused by rabicano, hence why it's centered to the barrel.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Ohh okay. Thank you, very interesting! So wait.. We had a sorrel QH with jaggety stockings and a jaggety sock, so now i wonder if he had anything else going on, like minimal sabino...


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Nokotaheaven said:


> We had a sorrel QH with jaggety stockings and a jaggety sock, so now i wonder if he had anything else going on, like minimal sabino...


Most certainly. Any white that is not from scarring is caused by a specific gene, be it roan, pinto [of the various types], appaloosa, rabicano, or even stages of grey. A Gulastra Plume [white tail, particularly on a bay or black] is thought to be caused by sabino, though greys can appear to have the Plume at certain stages of greying.

Tobiano can be as minimal as a white coronet [there is a TO/TO (homozygous) Mini with just two small socks on the hind legs], frame as minimal as no signs at all [there is a Mini out there that is solid black except for two blue eyes, tested positive for frame, and several horses with "normal" white also tested positive]. Completely solid horses have had loud splashed white foals. The genes can hide!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

our horse


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

He's saving, IMO. Mostly based on the way the hind right sock comes to a point at the top. That is characteristic of sabino.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> He's saving, IMO. Mostly based on the way the hind right sock comes to a point at the top. That is characteristic of sabino.


Okay. Also if u notice on the left hind he has a chestnut spot on his stocking.. And i tried to upload a pic better showing his right front, but comp acted up.. It does a steep angle upwards at the back and also goes into a point


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Here.. Look at that right front...


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Sabino mom and sabino/rabicano baby:










 Your boy looks sabino-y to me.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Ah okay, thank you everyone 
We had him for 6 years, it's funny now to think it took us 9 years before we found out he possibly had sabino... Which is because of this post lol


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

Its Rabicano.
















little tidbit from wiki.-


> Rabicano, also called white ticking, is a horse coat color characterized by limited roaning in a specific pattern: interspersed white hairs most dense and originating from the flank and the tailhead.


----------

